# cap (verb)



## Karamazov

here is the context:
Cap disconnect torque to be between 1.0-25.0 in-oz sterile and 7.0-25.0 in-oz non-sterile.

this is for a medical assembly....how can I translate this????
 
thanks!!!!!!


----------



## ILT

Karamazov said:


> *H*ere is the context:
> Cap disconnect torque to be between 1.0-25.0 in-oz sterile and 7.0-25.0 in-oz non-sterile.
> 
> *T*his is for a medical assembly. *H*ow can I translate this????
> 
> *T*hanks!!!!!!


Hi Karamazov:

Our dictionary says that cap is also a transitive verb meaning tapar, cubrir. In your phrase I guess it means cover it until you reach the capacities/volumes indicated.

I hope it helps

ILT


----------



## Karamazov

creo que si...gracias....


----------



## jalibusa

Puede tratarse del par de torsión a aplicar a una tapa roscada para quitarla, es una medida frecuente en la industria. Debe tratarse de una tapa y botella muy pequeños porque las fuerzas tambien lo son.Cap  *"El  par de torsión a aplicar para quitar (o desconectar) la tapa será entre 1.0 y 25.0 oz.in. cuando está estéril y 7.0 a 25.0 sin esterilizar"*


----------



## Karamazov

y sigo preguntando, pudiera ser que el _disconnect torque_ sea un sustantivo compuesto? y quedaría algo así como el _torque de desconexión_ y con *cap* funcionando como verbo sería *Tapar* el_ torque de desconexión_ quedando entre 1.0-2.5 pul-oz en estéril y 7.0-25.0 pul-oz en no-estériles. 
que opinan???
les agradezco con anticiapción su ayuda.....


----------



## jalibusa

Estoy confundido porque no sé que es un sustantivo compuesto; cual es la frase completa (si es diferente de la de tu mensaje original) en inglés y cual la frase completa en español que propones?


----------



## jalibusa

Es correcto usar "torque" en español?


----------



## Iliana Wilson

Yo siempre lo he traducido como par de "apriete".
Suerte.


----------



## Karamazov

sustantivo compuesto lo entiendo como dos sustantivos que juntos dan otro significado, ejemplo...
door=puerta
lock=cerrojo
doorlock= cerrojo de puerta
asi lo veo....


----------



## jalibusa

Con riesgo de parecer terco, sigo proponiendo la frase del #4:*"El par de torsión a aplicar para aflojar la tapa será entre 1.0 y 25.0 oz.in. cuando está estéril y 7.0 a 25.0 sin esterilizar".*
Me temo que:
-No hace diferencia que el sustantivo sea compuesto, y _aseguro _que "disconnect torque" no lo es.
-No es correcto usar "torque" en una frase en español.
-"Cap" no es un verbo en la frase original sino que significa "tapa", si fuera verbo sería "capping torque" por "par de torsión de tapado" y lo que se mide en los frascos de tapa roscada es siempre el par de torsión de *destapado, *para verificar si la máquina que pone y aprieta la tapa está correctamente ajustada.
-Porqué no te satisface la frase que propongo?


----------



## Karamazov

ya quedé satisfecho, pero luego estas traducciones son hechas por unos gringos que cuando les da la gana usan los sustantivos como verbos y viceversa...exceso de pragmatismo...gracias...


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Estoy con Jalibusa, su frase es perfecta.


----------

